# Fortner is 33



## RJJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday! :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Fortner is 33

Yes, Happy 33 + 1 day.  Sorry had my hands full with egress issue on another topic


----------



## Alias (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Fortner is 33

Happy Belated B-day!   

Sorry this is late, had my hands full with loonies in my office yesterday.   :roll:

Sue


----------



## beach (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Fortner is 33

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fortner (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Fortner is 33

Thanks folks! I have been extremely busy as of late and have not been on the board in a while. I have some gooooooood pics coming! Stay tuned.


----------



## peach (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Fortner is 33

What IS IT with the loonies lately?  I thought it was just me.


----------

